# Dagaz bezel inserts quality..



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

...is apparently pretty abysmal.

Picked up an skx dark red 'black bay-style' aluminium insert for $24. The lume pip is visibly misaligned, it came with (an admittedly very small) scratch on the inner edge, the adhesive ring was applied so off-center it hung over the edge by miles and fouled the bezel rotation until i trimmed the excess, and the back of the insert was horribly finished to the point that it would have needed filing to sit flush were it not for the slightly padded adhesive strip.

I know £19 isn't much money, but this thing wasn't worth that much.

(The bezel i picked up from them was nice, it's just the insert which is trash)


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

I have bought four Dagaz bezel inserts, two of them within the last month, and have found them to be spot on. Did yours have the QC sticker on the pack?

Steve.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

yeah - guess i was just lucky, then 

I did order just before xmas. perhaps they were swamped over the holidays? who knows.

Either way, it wasn't financially crippling and will look ok from a few ft away. Sending it back would have been a ballache and it's only going on a £50 amphibia - so i'm not so bothered about it being perfect. I'm just disappointed that it was a bit lame.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

@NOTSHARP Oh shiz sorry I just realized you pointed me in their direction! It's no reflection on you mate, I'd seen you posting some lovely stuff in the amphibia threads - I musta just got a squiffy one and felt the need to use the internet for what it was intended: bitter whinging! :laugh:

Who else do you use for mods btw? All the modded stuff I've seen you pop up has been super crispy.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

ry ry said:


> @NOTSHARP *Oh shiz sorry I just realized you pointed me in their direction!* It's no reflection on you mate, I'd seen you posting some lovely stuff in the amphibia threads - I musta just got a squiffy one and felt the need to use the internet for what it was intended: bitter whinging! :laugh:
> 
> Who else do you use for mods btw? All the modded stuff I've seen you pop up has been super crispy.


 Your memory is far better than mine. :laugh:

ebay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/favinov?_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2754

http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/dr.seikostain?_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2754

http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/arkustime?_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2754

http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/greenstars0614?_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2754

http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/pers184?_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2754

http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/raffles-time?_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2754

Steve.


----------

